# set neck joint ?



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i was thinkin of making my neck joints on my future builds something like this where the tenon is the full width of the neck and goes back in under the neck pickup instead of the gibson style ,have anybody had experience with with this style and how will it effect tone .these are pictures i snaged off the web


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It should be ok. If you look at my new build it's kind of the same. I just cleaned of the stain and finish and glued it in. It's seems stiff enough. There is no bolt on flex of the neck. I am pretty sure something else will break first before the neck joint. Hard for me to say about the tone.


----------

